# Region G deer. Unit 93 Antelope



## Jet1077 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just curious what everyones thoughts and experiences has been hunting deer and antelope in the lower elevations of the region G unit. As luck would have it my 13 year old daughter drew a region G deer tag and I drew a unit 93 Antelope tag this year. There’s some crossover in the season dates so we’re hoping to share a fun adventure together.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

It is doable. 



Deer in the morning and antelope in the afternoon and deer again in the evening. 



You should have no problem filling the antelope tag in 93.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

From reports I've been hearing on the Graze is that the heavy snow took it's toll on the deer population.


----------



## Jet1077 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks that’s what I was thinking too. Finding an antelope should be easy and is always fun. 

I’m just not sure if many deer will have transitioned to the sage and lower country by mid October. It seems that most Deer hunters focus on the higher country. Is there much activity down lower?


----------



## Jet1077 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks Taxidermist. I’ve heard that also so it could. be tough For sure. Is there a public site that discusses Graze reports? Realistically a trophy to me is a daughter that has fun and wants to go hunting again next year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I now know what happened to my unit 93 antelope tag. 

Have a great hunt.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Jet1077 said:


> Thanks Taxidermist. I've heard that also so it could. be tough For sure. Is there a public site that discusses Graze reports? Realistically a trophy to me is a daughter that has fun and wants to go hunting again next year.


I've received emails from the Wyoming Game and Fish that give a little info on the state and condition of the wildlife.

I have family in Star Valley and they let me know what's happening if I ask. Best of luck to you and your daughter! Spending time with her in the woods is a "successful" hunt IMO.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jet1077 said:


> Just curious what everyones thoughts and experiences has been hunting deer and antelope in the lower elevations of the region G unit. As luck would have it my 13 year old daughter drew a region G deer tag and I drew a unit 93 Antelope tag this year. There's some crossover in the season dates so we're hoping to share a fun adventure together.


There are places in Area G where you can (I have) can get a decent deer and antelope out of the same drainages, same camp.

In 2007 we got a 4x4 deer, 14" antelope, a nice moose, a coupla cow/calf elk, sage grouse, pine grouse, doves, and ducks (walking) out of the same tent camp in G/93.

.


----------

